# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  What is your preferred web browser?

## Khorium

I'd like to know what people mainly use for a browser.

----------


## Augury13

Firefox ^^

----------


## Devanh

Firefox all da way<3

----------


## adicutz

well i have around 50 pages opened, that i check daily almost, so i`m using mozilla, opera, and chrome in the same time.

----------


## Jadd

Anyone who is a fan of Firefox should consider Waterfox if they are running a x64 OS. It is considerably faster.

----------


## Sinirlan

Chrome, mostly cause of bookmarks sync.

----------


## TemporaryVideos

Google Chrome, no reason to choose another one for me.

----------


## Miksu

Firefox, opensource all the way!

----------


## alkali

Google chrome because bookmark sync

----------


## pookthetook

Chrome ftw.

----------


## Sarick

Waterfox all the way.

----------


## crawleren

Google chrome is the shit  :Smile:  never had any problems with it

----------


## eSko

> Anyone who is a fan of Firefox should consider *killing himself*.


there, ftfy

----------


## Confucius

IE is the fastest of the big five browsers but I use firefox still because there are many more addons. I might try out waterfox since jadd recommended it though  :Smile: .

----------


## Sidewalker

Chrome for usability. I like Firefox, but I stopped about three years ago when every time I booted it up it would throw too many ads my way.

----------


## Diboe

Firefox @ work and Chrome @ home.

----------


## [IAMS]

the person who voted internet explorer must be a troll.......

----------


## kobyhilliard

mozilla is the best for me.. initially started using chrome.. but not liked it..
australian casinos list

----------


## Chevyxox

Chrome but it needs improvements. I alternate between Firefox and Chrome due to the different features they both offer, but Chrome has alot of bugs an some programs cant be used in it like Firefox.

----------


## Thunderofnl

Well, google chrome but not really google chrome. I like the open source version called Chromium.

----------


## Playingnaked

ie bad since hmm always :P , firefox used the be my favorite until chrome was given tons of attention and now it's my top browser.. the functionality are owsem  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.Vanderbilt

I think that simplicity of IE is what makes it great. I find Chrome a bit slower than IE as well, and others just have so many things going on, it's not visually appealing to me. To each their own  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Slender Man

I love Chrome. And i do not understand how People can use IE  :Big Grin:

----------


## banzor

Firefox all the way, but I am forced to stay with chrome due to compatiblity issues.

----------


## bestBotter

Even though it's a RAM EATER OH MAI GAWD, I still prefer Chrome as my daily driver.

----------


## pablossp

Chrome is lighter to use, only downside is some flash games don't work anymore :/ hehe

----------


## artemarkantos

I love google chrome but this browser eat alot of memory

----------


## TehVoyager

WHY IS MICROSOFT EDGE NOT ON THIS POLL

jk.

Chromium. so im voting Chrome for simplicity sake.

----------


## Kerei

Chrome, I used Firefox for years but Chrome is just way faster for me.. And I love the simplicity  :Big Grin:

----------


## adam132

google chrome all the way , fast and easy to use

----------


## GoXLd

Internet explorer
One life, one love

Sent from my IRON Pro using Tapatalk

----------


## Bloodmgx

Chrome ftw baby

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Chrome for usability. I like Firefox, but I stopped about three years ago when every time I booted it up it would throw too many ads my way.


You've never heard of adblock ?

uBlock Origin for example.. my weapon of choice :-)

Anywho Chrome for me too.. but I might have to check out that WaterFox

----------


## k1ngtroll

Firefox and Chrome!

----------


## SK Bot

FireFox for the Add Blocker Plus  :Smile: 

Chrome profile keeps bugging up for me  :Frown:

----------


## Yawnstar

Chrome but recently switched to firefox

----------


## Anubis_

Definitely a big fan of Chrome, I used to use Firefox, and I don't know anyone who uses internet explorer!

----------


## onliner

Chrome but it needs improvements. I alternate between Firefox and Chrome

----------


## Lizette

I prefer FireFox now although I love the convenience of Google. I made this choice because I was tired of Google Chrome overloading my RAM. This browser makes so many unnecessary requests that I lose speed in games (if it works at the same time). That's why I went to the Fox))

----------


## St3v3

I'd say chrome because it's convenient and pretty fast. And as for performance, that's really important for me to use tools that are the best since I work from home. I developed a website recently using magento and all the necessary extensions like delivery date and gdpr compliance, and by far, everything's going pretty well.

----------

